# SOLACE – Starring Anthony Hopkins and Jeffrey Dean Morgan – On Blu-ray & DVD March 14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Academy Award® Winner Sir Anthony Hopkins (Best Actor, The Silence of the Lambs, 1991) stars as an FBI consultant with psychic abilities in the pulse-pounding thriller Solace, available on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD and Digital HD March 14 from Lionsgate. The film is currently available On Demand. From the producers of San Andreas and The Exorcism of Emily Rose, Hopkins headlines an all-star cast including Golden Globe® Winner Colin Farrell (Best Actor, In Bruges, 2008), Jeffrey Dean Morgan, and Abbie Cornish. In Solace, Dr. John Clancy (Hopkins) returns from retirement to assist the FBI in solving a series of homicides. He gets far more than he expected when he confronts the elusive murderer (Farrell). This mind-being thriller was written by Emmy® Nominee Sean Bailey (Outstanding Reality Program, TV’s “Project Greenlight,” 2005) and Ted Griffin (Ocean’s Eleven, Matchstick Men), and will be available on Blu-ray and DVD for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> When FBI Special Agent Joe Merriwether (Jeffrey Dean Morgan) is unable to solve a series of homicides, he enlists the help of a former colleague, Dr. John Clancy (Anthony Hopkins), a retired physician with psychic powers. Soon, Clancy realizes that his exceptional intuitive powers are no match for the extraordinary powers of the vicious murderer (Colin Farrell) on a mission.
> ...


----------

